# My cockatiels!



## Lotsofsmoggies (Nov 26, 2007)

These are my noisy birds!

This one is Moody and he is about 4.









This is Jojo she is also about 4.


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Lovely birds


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i like cockatiels, they can be abit noisey, you can get them in white and yellow ,cant you, ???


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

well mine was a lovely colored pied, he didnt have one spot of yellow in him at all, just a pure white with a few bluey colored specs on him.

ill have to find a pic of my dear lil boy bless him.

he died just after our first one died, strange thing is i was sitting on me chair early hours of the morning ( after feeding hand reared pups ) i heard a big bang, i looked in the bird cage and camron our grey cockatiel fell clean of the perch and died. god knows wot happened to him, musta had a heart attack or sommink, altho im gutted and still wondered wt happened to him, i cant help but crack up with laughter when i tell people how camron died, i sound evil don't i? but it was a sad moment but just mad the way he pegged it.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

loe said:


> well mine was a lovely colored pied, he didnt have one spot of yellow in him at all, just a pure white with a few bluey colored specs on him.
> 
> ill have to find a pic of my dear lil boy bless him.
> 
> he died just after our first one died, strange thing is i was sitting on me chair early hours of the morning ( after feeding hand reared pups ) i heard a big bang, i looked in the bird cage and camron our grey cockatiel fell clean of the perch and died. god knows wot happened to him, musta had a heart attack or sommink, altho im gutted and still wondered wt happened to him, i cant help but crack up with laughter when i tell people how camron died, i sound evil don't i? but it was a sad moment but just mad the way he pegged it.


see if you can find any pictures, would love to have a look


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

i only had a couple of pics, due to the fact they are in alot of my video's i recorded of the dogs ect, ill have to find em and show you all.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

loe said:


> i only had a couple of pics, due to the fact they are in alot of my video's i recorded of the dogs ect, ill have to find em and show you all.


 look forward to it,


----------



## mell-e-c (Nov 2, 2007)

they are lovely! my mum had a cockatiel when we were young.. called pip!!! it was really really loud and noisy! it couldnt half screech!


----------



## kitty (Nov 11, 2007)

The pics of the cockatiels are lovelly I have one named Zac short for Zacia she got the name as we where always shouting zac here as I thought we had been sold a male bird we discovered she is a hen when she had her first egg shes 7 now and great company and thank heavens she is a nice quite bird.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

The are gorgeous!


----------



## J&G (Dec 26, 2007)

Sure does look nice


----------



## wbdigi.com (Aug 8, 2008)

Nice birds


----------



## wbdigi.com (Aug 8, 2008)

Beautiful small animals


----------



## toby13 (Apr 5, 2008)

try teaching it to copy your whistles


mine does


----------



## J&G (Dec 26, 2007)

Do you need any scales to record there weight with iv got diarys to keep your info in aswell


----------

